# Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series Race #5



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you to Mike and Teresa Haire and their family for hosting *64* racers from across the state of Florida - and one from Georgia - at the July *My Series* race at *Miracle Mile Raceways* in *Leesburg, Florida.*

These racers combined for a *My Series* record *105* entries. Great job by the racers coming together for a fun day of racing.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
KXR = Killer X Raceway - Homosassa, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
SCS = Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL 


*Spec NASCAR - Novice/Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Jim Yonkers - MMR - 173
2. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 171
3. Michael Rigsby - SCS - 170
4. Marty Stanley - TRB - 169
5. Justin Litle - TRB - 167
6. Skip Armitage - MMR - 166
7. Danny Mayer - MMR - 165
8. Justin Branton - MMR - 94

*It took 163 laps to make the Main*
9. Stuart Andrews - SCS - 161.15
10. JP Snyder - SCS - 161.4
11. Larry Ehrhardt - MMR - 158
12. JJ Perry - MMR - 156.17
13. Summer Crawley - TRB - 156.12
14. Mike Wilson - JSG - 156.8
15. Dane Oliver - TRB - 155.14
16. Shawn Wilson - JSG - 155.10
17. Dan-O Allbritton - SCS - 155.4
18. Cody Abele - TRB - 154
19. Sam Dapena - MMR - 151.18
20. Bill Ashabranner - JSG - 151.9
21. Drew Sigler - MMR - 151.2
22. Cooper Knoll - MMR - 144.7
23. Ron Delancey - JSG - 144.5
24. Gary Kreeger - MMR - 143
25. Ron Sanders - TRB - 142
26. Eileen Jones - MMR - 138
27. Glenn Long - TRB - 137
28. Danny Litle - JSG - 136
29. Jake Litle - JSG - 134
30. Jacob Austin - MMR - 114
31. Stu Marder - MMR - 109
32. Robert Smigel - MMR - 94
33. Gordon Engle - SCS - 19
34. Steve Brown - MMR - 0 (DNS)


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
_Raced on the Hillclimb. We ran two Mains and sorted the results_
1. William Burnside - JSG - 189
2. Jason Burnside - JSG - 188
3. Peter Crawley - TRB - 188
4. Thomas Burnside - JSG - 187
5. Adam Crawley - TRB - 183
6. Lewis Burnside, Jr. - JSG - 181
7. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 178
8. Henry Burnside - JSG - 171
9. Bill Pinch - TRB - 170
10. Craig Reynolds - TRB - 169
11. Buddy Houser - SCS - 169
12. Scott Knoll - MMR - 168
13. David McGraw - TRB - 166
14. Greg Walker - TRP - 163
15. Eddie Delfin - TRB - 161
16. John "JT" Thompson - SCS - 161
17. Richard Houston - TRB - 158
18. Steve Bowman - TRB - 155
19. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 56


*Expert NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 201
2. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 199
3. William Burnside - JSG - 197
4. Jason Burnside - JSG - 192
5. Danny Zona - TRP - 189
6. Terry Tawney - TRB - 187
7. Kyle Hall - TRP - 185
8. Thomas Burnside - JSG - 183
9. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 182
10. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 176
11. Michael Rigsby - SCS - 169
12. Dan-O Allbritton - SCS - 139



*GTP*
_Raced Reversed Direction on the Cobra_
1. Jason Burnside - JSG - 237
2. Mike Bresett - TRP - 236
3. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 235
4. Bill Pinch - TRB - 227
5. Dane Oliver - TRB - 222
6. Craig Reynolds - TRB - 207
7. Danny Zona - TRP - 184
8. David McCabe - TRB - 87

*It took 216 laps to make the Main*
9. Buddy Houser - SCS - 207
10. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 207
11. Kyle Hall - TRP - 206
12. Terry Tawney - TRB - 201
13. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 199
14. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 198
15. Danny Mayer - MMR - 192
16. Stuart Andrews - SCS - 192
17. Greg Walker - TRP - 190
18. Michael Rigsby - SCS - 189
19. Craig Brubaker - TRB - 187
20. John "JT" Thompson - SCS - 185
21. JP Snyder - SCS - 182
22. Dan-O Allbritton - SCS - 179
23. Gordon Engle - SCS - 177
24. JJ Perry - MMR - 177
25. Steve Bowman - TRB - 175
26. Sam Dapena - MMR - 170
27. William Burnside - JSG - 160
28. Laura Brubaker - TRB - 120
29. Deena Brubaker - TRB - 108
30. Mario Guerrero (?) - MMR - 106
31. Bill Ashabranner - JSG - 93


*Box 12/15*
_Raced on the Hillclimb._
1. Jason Burnside - JSG - 238
2. Peter Crawley - TRB - 238
3. Thomas Burnside - JSG - 229
4. Terry Tawney - TRB - 226
5. Stu Marder - MMR - 224
6. Rachel Crawley - TRB - 210
7. Adam Crawley - TRB - 209
8. Dan-O Allbritton - SCS - 183
9. David McGraw - TRB - 140


*Upcoming Schedule*
Saturday, August 9th at ___________. We have a tie in traveling entries between John’s Slot Car Garage and The Raceway.biz.

Saturday, September 13th at *Miracle Mile Raceways* in *Leesburg, Florida.*

Saturday, October 11th at *Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in it’s *new* location inside *Phoenix Raceway* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*


----------

